# Planting for Bees in Zone 6a...



## Helix (May 13, 2002)

Hello!
We're thinking about getting some bees! I would like to see what some of you in zone 6a (I'm in So. IN, a little North of Louisville, KY) plant for your bees. Anybody planting anything odd (beyond fruit trees and clover)? What did your honey turn out like?

Thanks in advance,
-Troy


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I would not recommend planting for the bees, as this would never be cost effective. however, gear your mind to planting plants that you would enjoy which would benefit from the bees, as well as providing your bees with nectar. try to find plants that bloom at various times throughout the year. you might consider some fruit trees for an early nectar flow, for instance, followed by some mint, which blooms later in the year. do not plant anything that, on its own, would not be economical, because you are already putting enough investment into your beekeeping that you don't need to be giving them gifts. let them fly to find their nectar. chances are that there will be something close that is in bloom.

justgojumpit


----------



## Timber (Jun 15, 2003)

Zone 5a here,
Around here many hives lost out over the winter as we had a very short fall honey flow, lost of the goldenrods. This year I planted buckwheat. It went very well, choke all the weeds as it's a fast grower. From seed to bloom in three weeks. I planted around the forth of July there are still blooms on them also seeds are starting, in which I'll be harvesting soon. 
I also changed out the honey supers because this honey is dark and a little different taste then spring honey. 
The seeds were not at all expensive.

Timber


----------

